# DIY by somebodyelse aquarium stand?



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

Hi there,

I'd definitely do it myself, but im just a nerd.......hammer + me= missing finger.

So I was wondering if there were people, or places that you could have a custom stand built here in BC? Not too expensive or what not---this is quite a huge project though; somewhere around 8 by 3ish?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

sometimes you luck out in King Ed's, i got my 29 gallon + stand for like $130, people who leave the hobby sometimes give the set ups to the shop to sell, then they gave me a break on substrate, free piece of driftwood, and a bunch of free starter fishies


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

What style of stand are you looking for? Open frame, or cabinet style? What colour do you want it painted or do you want a wood grain look? What are the exact measurements you are looking for? Let me know and I can work out a price for you.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

If you re word your title to something like this (just an example)
LF- Custom made aquarium stand 
LF- Fabricator or carpenter for custom aquarium stand
you might find more responses, IMO


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are several examples of Target's work here, and I think you'll be very happy with the result vs. the price compared to commercial stands you get at LFS's.


----------

